# best route oh to ca?



## Endy (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone give some advice on the best route west from toledo? Thinking of 20 or 80. id jump freight but not much experience with that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 20, 2014)

Only advice I can give is try not to get stranded in Gary, IN. Bad bad neighborhood. Fortunately if you have a little money you can catch the train into Chicago from there. 

If you do find yourself in Gary, there's a sweet abandoned church in town, I made a post about it in the urban exploration section.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 20, 2014)

Unsure. But i have been hearing about peeps flying out super cheap, say a bit over a hundo.

I bet you are itching to hitch & adventure, yadda, yadda, yadda. I am a bit romantic myself but also a frugal & efficient mofo too. Its ok to avoid the week om the road in exchange for a few hours in da sky, sometimes. When a flight costs less than, rideshares, the hound & scamtrack then its on my radar.

Dont hate kiddies. I aint got a hundred bucks either, lol. Even so. Some would rather keep it to eat, drink, rage along the way. At times, me too but check flights first because it often suprises me at how f-ing cheap tix can be.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 20, 2014)

I've done 80 from Toledo to Denver, then 70 to SLC and back onto 80


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Feb 20, 2014)

Being that I grew up In Ohio, and travel back and forth from here to Portland Ore Boise a couple times a year..If you're hitching it..I-80 will run you all the way over to Sacto...


----------

